# Links de estações dos membros do forum



## Rog (17 Abr 2008 às 11:40)

Nas cartas de análise dos sistemas depressionários realizadas pelo Forum, está a ser incluindo em algumas saídas, um ranking de alguns valores como temperatura ou precipitação, tendo como base as estações meteorologicas amadoras dos membros. 
Para uma mais rápida consulta dos dados, caso tenham um site na internet com os dados actualizados da vossa estação, agradeço que me indiquem.
Algumas sugestões, ideias para as cartas de analise podem também ser deixadas aqui.
Tenho conhecimento, e estou a utilizar dados das seguintes estações:

Fil: http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IBRAGANC3
Mário Barros: http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IQUELUZ1
Minho: http://www.meteomelgaco.com/
spiritmind: http://www.meteocovilha.com/
HotSpot: http://www.meteomoita.com/
fsl: http://www.meteooeiras.com/
Isalvador: http://www.meteoav.com/

Algum erro nas estações acima, ou outra não incluida favor indicar. São também utilizados dados colocados no seguimento, para os membros sem site da estação na internet.
Dependendo do espaço disponível na carta de analise, nem todas as estações podem ser incluídas. 
Desde já agradeço a vossa colaboração.

Exemplo de carta com dados de temperatura mínima, das estações dos membros do forum:


----------



## Rog (20 Abr 2008 às 22:44)

Outras duas estações:

http://temponoalgarve.blogs.sapo.pt/ 

http://moscavide.meteopt.com/ 
os dados não estão a ser actualizados os dados estão disponíveis noutro site Daniel_Vilão?

Se sabem de alguma estação de membros aqui do forum na internet, que eu não tenha aqui feito referência, agradeço que me indiquem.


----------



## MacFree (2 Mai 2008 às 11:30)

Caro ROG,

Pode adicionar a minha em Leça da Palmeira/Matosinhos/Porto

http://www.leca-weather.com/
A minha tem LIVE WEBCAM

Era mesmo bom ter um mapa com TODAS as estações, assim, poderiamos consultar o tempo pelo pais.


Um abraço METEO
MacFree


----------



## Mago (2 Mai 2008 às 20:17)

Caro Rog
Embora não seja uma estação minha mas é de um colega meu.

Se achar útil poderá adicionar:

http://meteo.home.sapo.pt/ 

Abraço


----------

